# About.com- Can Juicing Help IBS?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I blogged about a movie I enjoyed that discussed the relationship between diet and health (Great Movie: "Hungry for Change"). Part of the movie discusses a fellow named Joe Cross who has his own documentary regarding his experience with a 60 day juice fast. The issue of juicing piqued my interest regarding IBS. If you juice up a bunch of vegetables and fruits, will that make it easier or harder for the digestive system to handle? I took a look into the topic of juicing for IBS. Here is what I found:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

